# Asus K8VDeluxe: beim Boot gehen HDs in Standby



## josDesign (23. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe mir nun wiedermal eine Aufrüstung meines PCs gegönt.

EIn Asus K8V Deluxe Motherboard mit 1 GB Kingston DDR400 Ram.

Athlon 64 3200+ als CPU.

Als Festplatten kommen meine "älteren" Western Digital Festplatten je 120GB/8MB Cache zum Einsatz.

Nun habeich das Problem das wenn das System bootet auf einmal die Festplatten nach dem Erkennen aller Geräte in den "Standby-Modus" versetzt. Nun versucht das System von CD, dann von Flopyy zu booten.

Jetzt kommen die Festplatten drann: Jetzt mus das System warten bis die Festplatte hochgefahren sind. Dann bootet er ganz normal wieder von der HD.

Nur leider die Zeit für das hochfahren der HDs könnte erspart bleiben wenn die Festplatten ganz normal eingeschaltet bleiben.

Was muss ich einstellen damit sich die HDs nicht in den Standby-Modus schalten?


Mit bestem Dank & Bitte,

josDesign


----------



## cs_deluxe (23. Februar 2004)

hi

stehl mal die bios einstel. auf stand. zurück
und das nichts hilft dan hol dir auf einem anderen pc ein bios update

mfg >|-=Cs_DeLuXe=-|<


----------



## server (23. Februar 2004)

Bist du dir sicher, dass das der Standbymodus der Festplatte ist?
Nach deiner Bechreibung hört sich das eher an, als ob die Bootreihenfolge verändert wurde.

Schau mal nach im BIOS unter Bootoptionen, was dort eingestellt ist.


----------



## NullNullSchneider (15. März 2004)

Hi,

habe ganu das gleiche Problem. Ich hab mal bei ASUS an den techn. Support ne Mail geschrieben, aber haben noch net geantwortet.
Habe auch Western Digital (80er und ne 60er), und bei mir schalten sie sich auch kurz aus. Habe das jetzt auch schon im I-Net gelesen, aber auch net wie man es beheben kann.
Wenn ich es rausgefunden hab, melde ich mich wieder!

Mfg,

00Schneider


----------



## Koraktor (18. März 2004)

habe das selbe problem.
auch das neueste bios (1005) hat dahingehend nichts verändert.

allerdings habe ich grade eben eine lösung im netz gefunden:
dieses problem betrifft nur den 1. IDE channel, das problem soll sich umgehen lassen, indem man die boot-platte an den 2. dranhängt und andere laufwerke an den 1.

werd das bei gelegenheit mal testen.


----------



## Pendragon (26. März 2004)

Auszug aus einem Testbericht der Seite :"http://www.hardtecs4u.com" zur >ASUS K8V Deluxe<:

".....keine weiteren Probleme. Bemerken möchten wir an dieser Stelle, dass uns während des Testverlaufs auffiel, dass die Festplatte während des Systemstarts einmal abgeschaltet wurde, um kurz darauf erneut gestartet zu werden. Unmittelbar nach der Systeminitialisierung, eben dann, wenn in den Windowsstart gewechselt werden sollte, zeigt ein deutliches Geräusch, dass die Festplatte schlagartig resettet wird, dann aber, nach kurzer Verzögerung, erneut gestartet wird und nun in Windows bootet. Eine Rücksprache mit ASUS brachte uns nicht wirklich Klarheit zu dem Problem. Das Headquarter Taiwan ist der Ansicht, dass dies "normal" ist (wir teilen die Ansicht nicht). Wird die Platte am zweiten "IDE-Port" betrieben, bleibt dieses Problem aus. Auch hier meint ASUS Taiwan, dass dies normal ist und hier teilen wir die Ansicht, denn es ist definitiv nicht normal, dass eine Festplatte, nach dem sie initialisiert wurde, knapp vor dem Systemstart abrupt deaktiviert und gleich darauf wieder aktiviert wird....."

Die Bootfestplatte an den zweiten Port zu hängen kann ja auch nicht die Lösung sein - ist die Platte am zweiten Port nicht etwas langsamer?

sic transit gloria mundi
Pendragon


----------



## josDesign (21. April 2004)

Ich versteh das nicht!

Ich habe jetzt umgestellt auf Raid. Da hab eich das problem nicht mehr!

Aber irgendwie ist das eine Frechheit, tut mir leid!


lg, josef


----------

